# Can I put my kitten in a mesh playpen over night?



## maria86 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have just recently got a kitten, I already have a 2 year old male cat Oscar and a 4 year old dog Tia. I think that Bella the kitten is far too small to be left roaming downstairs over nights whilst I am asleep. I have open plan living, kitchen and dining so everywhere is open.

I feel cruel when I think I will be putting her in the playpen but I know it is the safest option. I am just worried in case she can becomes too distressed or something happens to her.

I want to do what is best for her. It is a large mesh playpen I can fit all her litter tray, water, food, bed and toys in it however she does climb the sides but it is a closed pen.

Will she be ok? Has anyone done this before I wake up early so she will be in it approx 8 hours a night just whilst she is young. I am taking time to integrate her with the other animals as I wish to make sure that they are all safe and happy.

Regards

Maria.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Sounds fine to me. We do this all the time at the pet store I work at where we house adoptable animals. If two cats are fighting in the cage, we put one in the huge mesh playpen with food, water, a bed, toys and litter pan overnight.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd be worried about her getting stuck on the side from her trying to climb up it if her nails snag.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

she would be with ME, in a carrier or something...but with me.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> I'd be worried about her getting stuck on the side from her trying to climb up it if her nails snag.


Easy solution: cut her nails.

We do this to our kittens and they never snag on the sides no matter how much they scratch.


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

I did this with my kitten before I was comfortable with him roaming around on his own at night. Honestly, he seemed fine. I lined the pen with a blanket and put some toys in with him, along with litter, food, and water. He would romp around and play with the toys when I first put him in, and eventually he would fall asleep on the blanket.

It also gave me peace of mind knowing that he was separated from the other two cats when I couldn't be there to supervise. And that he wasn't running around pooping everywhere (I had a bad experience with him running around the living room while pooping at the same time the second time I let him explore with the other 2 cats). He ended up turning out just fine though!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Auroraei said:


> I'd be worried about her getting stuck on the side from her trying to climb up it if her nails snag.


That was my first thought, too. No experience with this, just a gut feeling.


----------



## maria86 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I put her in last night at 10 and came down at 7 and she was fine. Just spilt water bless her 

I will be doing this on a nightly basis as it is definite peace of mind knowing she is safe. Until she is older. 

I was worried about her claws but she seems fine .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maria86 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Will my cat get along with my new kitty?*

I have a 2 year old male cat who actually thinks that he is a baby. However I have just got a female kitten and they accidentally got next to each other today as one of the kitchen doors was left open. The kitten just started hissing at Oscar and then Oscar started kind of sounded like howling almost?? 

Is this normal behaviour or should I be worried when they first have contact? I have a kitty pen but I saw the way they were today with each other and I am really worried they will not get along.

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Maria 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've only had to introduce one kitten to two other cats in my lifetime, so I'm not the best person to be giving advice. However, when my kitten came in contact with my other cats for the first time, they hissed at each other and my other 2 cats were not happy. One of my cats (who's 4 years old now) warmed up to the kitten after a week or two and they started playing together, which they still do all the time. The other cat (who is much older than the other two) got used to him, too, but they don't get along as well as the other one does.
I let them see each other in small doses over a couple of weeks, and eventually they got used to it. So I would just give it some time and see if they adjust to each other. I would get some advice from others though, because like I said, I've only had to do this one time.


----------



## maria86 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you very much I think I will give that a go 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

